# Do you mist your Dubia?



## rm90 (Sep 9, 2008)

This question has been on my mind lately. I've read that Dubia's are more tolerant of a lack of moisture. However, i've noticed when I mist my Dubia many roaches will come out of hiding. So i'm wondering if misting is a good thing then?


----------



## dtknow (Sep 9, 2008)

overkill. They will do just fine without it. 

But if it makes you happy more power to you!


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Sep 9, 2008)

depending what you have in the b dubia "enclosure" misting may cause mold


----------



## ahas (Sep 10, 2008)

I keep mine dry.


----------



## Digby Rigby (Sep 10, 2008)

*Misting versus humidity*

They might not be getting enough water to drink or the humidity might be too low.  if they are having problems molting I would tend to think its a humidity issue.  Misting is not humidity.  Humidity is moisture in the air not wetness.  We do not use polymer water crystals try this recipe  http://www.casadelgecko.com/how_to_make_moisture_munchies.htm

Digby Rigby balboa28279@mypacks.net


----------



## pinkfoot (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll mist twice a week if necessary, but generally speaking, my bins are sufficiently humid using water and gel (yeah, both) and moist fruit and veg.

Temps have rocked in Africa in the last three weeks and a misting is essential on occasion.


----------



## scottyk (Sep 10, 2008)

Digby Rigby said:


> We do not use polymer water crystals try this recipe


Thanks for posting this! How does this compare costwise with ordering the dry polymer crystals? I may try adding a tray of each. It may be that putting the water crystals on the hot side will bump up the humidity during the dry summer season we get here.

To answer the original question. My tub is in my hot, bone dry garage and gets a good spray or two a week in the summertime. Whether it makes and practical difference is uncertain. What I do know is that I give extra good care to my roaches from misting to lots of high quality and varied foods. They have always bred well for me and I have never had any of the problems that some have reported with thier colonies...


----------



## ZooRex (Sep 10, 2008)

Mine are pretty voracious, so I keep alot of veggies in there. At the moment I've got a half a head of lettuce keepin them busy and the humidity is really high from just that, to the point where the eggcrate is starting to break down. Adding more mositure shouldn't be a problem unless you are having trouble keeping the initial humidity in your enclousre ~ Rex


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 10, 2008)

mine do great and i keep them around 74 F and water jell for water never ever mist and feed fish flakes almost exclusively. almost because they do get kale and lettuce and apples pieces some times lol


----------



## BestRoach (Sep 10, 2008)

The potential for mold is high when misting. Generally, your good to go as long as your humidity is above 30-35%. I have experience issues with my colonies when humidity falls below 30%.

I personally house all my colonies in their own shed, with a space heater and a humidifier. Works great, and keeps humidity closer to 60%.


----------



## pinkfoot (Sep 11, 2008)

BestRoach said:


> The potential for mold is high when misting. Generally, your good to go as long as your humidity is above 30-35%.


35degrees C?? This an estimate or measured temp? Reason I ask, is that a fellow keeper swears his B. dubia pick up problems when his temps cross 35 C, and I'd really like to know.


----------



## dtknow (Sep 11, 2008)

humidity...no?

But I do think that heat+roaches is a bit overrated. For example peppered's are found in cool places. Dubia I wouldn't expect to live somewhere much over 80 in the wild.

Of course, with some species 85 works great!


----------



## BestRoach (Sep 11, 2008)

I was referring to humidity, not heat. 


dtknow - We keep roaches at higher temperatures for breeding reasons. Roaches can live at very low temps, but their breeding rate is greatly decreased. In the wild this does not matter as much, but when your trying to make as many feeders as possible for your pets, temp is critical.

My lobster colony lived fine down to 50 degrees...they just didn't breed much. Ramp up the temp, and they were dropping babies everywhere.


----------



## Digby Rigby (Sep 12, 2008)

*Benefits of agar agar*

the agar agar is seaweed base and has lots of nutrients as well as a desireable calcium to phosphorus ratio.  The crystals are plastic polymer that offer no nutritonal value.  You can get the agar agar at various healthfood stores and other places.  Check to determine costs it is superior in every way that matters.

Digby Rigby balboa28279@mypacks.net


----------



## BestRoach (Sep 12, 2008)

Agar can and will mold, and its water content is not nearly as high as water crystals". That said, lots of people use it without issue, so its up to the consumer to pick whats easiest for them.

I personally don't like the work associated with agar, as it has to be boiled and then cooled. Since I go through a ton of water crystals, using 2 gallons of agar a week would add significant time to my care regimen. For those with smaller colonies however, agar is worth a try.


Water crystals are either sodium or potassium based, and are not made of "plastic".


----------



## tacoma0680 (Sep 12, 2008)

No really dry and warm with water and food


----------



## pinkfoot (Sep 13, 2008)

My bad!  

Next time I'll read the post properly... 



BestRoach said:


> I was referring to humidity, not heat.
> 
> 
> dtknow - We keep roaches at higher temperatures for breeding reasons. Roaches can live at very low temps, but their breeding rate is greatly decreased. In the wild this does not matter as much, but when your trying to make as many feeders as possible for your pets, temp is critical.
> ...


----------

